# Tips on finding a mentor?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

First, decide on the breed and size you want. Some people in agility avoid the conformation dogs because they feel conformation has messed up the working ability of a dog. I suggest looking for a conformation breeder. A good conformation dog might also be a good agility dog. A good agility dog is less likely to be a good conformation dog. 

Then find a breeder you like with that breed. Talk to them about a show quality dog. Once they realize you are serious, they may sell you a conformation dog, but usually with some kind of contract, unfortunately. The contracts vary a lot. Of course, there are absolutely NO guarantees that a puppy at 8 weeks old is going to be show quality. It's an educated guess, but many breeders have a good eye for which are the best in the litters. The breeder would be your mentor because it is in their best interests to help you show your dog and have the dog do well. Which brings up the point that it is easier if you can find a breeder geographically close to you. 

Sometimes breeders are very reticent about selling a show quality puppy to someone they don't know or who hasn't grown coat on a poodle before. That's why it's important to go to the shows and talk to them so they get to know you. 

Good luck! I am getting a (hopefully) show quality mini in January. I am so excited! The breeder is my mentor and will assist with showing my new puppy. The breeder is also involved in some agility with her dogs.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay, thanks outwest! I keep changing my mind when it comes to breed/type, due to my tendency to just be enchanted by a number of different dogs. But, looking at my lifestyle, wants, and needs objectively, I feel like a conformation-bred mpoo will suit me best. 

I'm planning on going to a show this December (there aren't a whole lot of them in my area, but this one is really close). I'm still a little awkward with approaching breeders, since everyone is so busy and all that, but I will try. 

Congratulations on your puppy, and good luck to yourself!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

To talk to a breeder at a show wait until after they show. Buy a catalog because they have all the dogs, breeders and owners listed in there. You can arrive a little early and figure out where they are set up. It's okay to wander over when they are getting ready and mentioning if they could talk to you after the show is over. Then leave. LOL Before the show they are so intent on getting the poodles ready they can come off as aloof, but really they are just focused. Getting a poodle ready for the ring is all they are thinking about at that moment. After the show I have found almost all of them very friendly. 

The only caveat is that many poodles are shown by professional handlers. You can tell which poodles are being shown by handlers in the catalog because it lists 'agent'. 

Have a great time! If you aren't able to talk with any breeders at the show you will have the catalog with the dogs you liked in it so you will know the kennel name. Then you can look them up on line and contact them that way. 

Agility people are far easier to strike up a conversation with. You can also try going to an agility trial and talking to them. Keep in mind that some are downright negative about conformation breeders, but not all of them are. They will know the different poodle lines, too. 

Good luck!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree with all the suggestions above. Also find out if there is a poodle club in your area. They can be great help both in helping you find the right dog and tips on training, grooming, etc. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I'll try contacting the local poodle club too.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

I emailed the Lone Star Poodle Club president, and it turns out that the Lone Star Poodle Club specialty is a day before the all breed shows start, so I'll be going to two shows that week. I'm very excited, it should be fun and a really great learning experience.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

The weather is supposed to go sour before the show starts, so I may have to miss the specialty show today...boo. There's always the all breed show on Sunday, but I was really looking forward to this show.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Was it planned for outside in December? Even here the shows are inside (well, except for Palm Springs in January).


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

No, the show is inside, it's just travel that's treacherous. Whenever we get a big ice storm here, everything ends up at a standstill.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would follow Outwest's advice. But just start out going to shows, and speaking with handlers and breeders and letting your presence be felt. Once people begin to recognize you from the shows, they will be more receptive to speaking to you about owning a show quality pup and to taking you under their wing.


----------

